# 90's Conversion On A Late 70's



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

how hard will it be 2 put a 90's front clip on a 78 cadillac???


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:dunno: anybody


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

It's pretty difficult. The fenders, door, and quarters all have different body lines from 77-79 to the 80-85. And I think the hood meets the doors differently also. You can do it, it would just be REALLY time consuming. I think most people put Caprice/Celebrity lights in the stock header.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 1 2006, 07:42 AM~5698657
> *It's pretty difficult.  The fenders, door, and quarters all have different body lines from 77-79 to the 80-85.  And I think the hood meets the doors differently also.  You can do it, it would just be REALLY time consuming.  I think most people put Caprice/Celebrity lights in the stock header.
> *



yea time is not a factor im in no rush the car is a frame off

i just need 2 know what exactly 2 get and steps that i should take i seen a couple of 70's caddys with 80s front clip floating around layitlow


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Go look at a 70's and an 80's and take a lot of pics. You may have some profile shots saved, but I don't. You have to recreate the bodyline some how. If you put the front end on, it won't match up with the doors. If you make the 80's doors fit somehow, then the quarters won't match up. So you have to make the lines match by creating some hybrid fender, doors, or quarters. 

This is all 3rd hand info, I've never actually done it or seen it done. But I did start noticing the differences, and I think it'd probably be more trouble than it's worth, although I love the 77 rearend and the 90s front. Good luck and I hope someone can help more!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Here's a 70's. Look how low the body line goes from the crease in the hood onto the doors and how flat the quarters are:



















Now look at the line on the 80's:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 1 2006, 02:28 AM~5697977
> *how hard will it be 2 put a 90's front clip on a 78 cadillac???
> *


I have heard on here by a few people that it can be done. you willl need doors from the 80's coups then the 90 clip. They say you can do it to a drop and it would look just like a 90'd 80's car. If its the hard top the roofline will give it up but I think it would be different. Try it out I wanna see. :biggrin: 
Do like he say run the Caprice lights then run the 90's mouldings that would be hot.


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

i had an idea, and its just that, is it possible to just cut the fenders from both front clips in the center of the wheel whel and weld the front part of the 90 fendrs to the 79 fenders?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 1 2006, 04:28 AM~5697977
> *how hard will it be 2 put a 90's front clip on a 78 cadillac???
> *


ITS BEEN DONE BEFORE. BUT I DONT HAVE PICS.


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

my personal opinion is that 70's front end is pretty bad ass as it is


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

x2 just add caprice lights...


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *ITS BEEN DONE BEFORE. BUT I DONT HAVE PICS. sad.gif
> *


Yeah, I've seen it also. I say go for it if you got the time and patience to make it look right. It just looks like to much word FOR ME. I like the 80's rear of the car almost as much as the 77-79, so it wouldn't be worth it TO ME. But shit, I'd love to see it done. Make sure to post pics!


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

i think mr. impala posted the pics it was a late 70s cabrolet and somebody asked if the could put a 90s clip also and he posted pics


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93TC_64IMP_@Jul 2 2006, 08:23 AM~5702786
> *my personal opinion is that 70's front end is pretty bad ass as it is
> *



yea it is but i seen 2 70's with 90's front clips a while back and they were done just stock with rims

i though it would be bad cuz the slant roof on the 70"s Are bad ass and with a 90 front end and a frame off i thought that would be pretty differnt


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 1 2006, 01:57 PM~5699855
> *Here's a 70's.  Look how low the body line goes from the crease in the hood onto the doors and how flat the quarters are:
> 
> 
> ...



what about raising up the body line with sheet metal??? :dunno:

so once i come across a cheap 91 four door fleetwood i'll post some pictures


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 1 2006, 08:00 PM~5701195
> *ITS BEEN DONE BEFORE. BUT I DONT HAVE PICS.
> *


yup..... the armenians done it b4 out here in LA


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 7 2006, 07:09 AM~5730870
> *yup..... the armenians done it b4 out here in LA
> *




can u get pics of it?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 10 2006, 03:47 AM~5745286
> *can u get pics of it?
> *


ill see if i can find mines & try & up load it like i said try since that option buttons no longer on here


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 10 2006, 02:47 AM~5745286
> *can u get pics of it?
> *


sorry bro i have no pictiures to share wiht you guys,this was back in the late ninety's and my homie bought the custom lecab to flip it and sold it to a japaneise car collecter.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 12 2006, 12:45 AM~5758023
> *sorry bro i have no pictiures to share wiht you guys,this was back in the late ninety's and my homie bought the custom lecab to flip it and sold it to a japaneise car collecter.
> *


and now the japaneise is selling it :0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

i told you guys it could be done. this 70 lecab was built by the armenians out here in LA and my homie bought it & resold it to a japaneise collecter in japan, this was back in 96-97 uffin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 17 2006, 11:52 PM~5792885
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0

That bitch looks bad!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

wtf did they do for the body lines i think they cut the fenders in half and did it like that


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 17 2006, 11:51 PM~5792879
> *and now the japaneise is selling it :0
> 
> 
> ...



now me personaly i think that shit would look sick with the late 70's hard top

:0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

the same guy who built this ride, built a hard top to with the 90 stuff to


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

is that a79 bumper still?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 18 2006, 09:03 AM~5794611
> *is that a79 bumper still?
> *


the whole car is a 79  with the 90 conversion


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 18 2006, 09:03 AM~5794611
> *is that a79 bumper still?
> *


yes it is


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

the only thing i see wrong with the car is the rear bumper molding isnt modified


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 18 2006, 09:34 AM~5794906
> *the only thing i see wrong with the car is the rear bumper molding isnt modified
> *


as you can see from thei pic


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

its alot of work heres a 90 clip on a 79 as u can see it dont line up it takes alot of work and maybe some 80's doors?


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 18 2006, 11:43 AM~5795009
> *its alot of work heres a 90 clip on a 79 as u can see it dont line up it takes alot of work and maybe some 80's doors?
> 
> 
> ...


On a vert the 80s doors fix the problem with the fenders lining up, I dont know about a hardtop though. If you look at the other pic that MR. LAC posted tthat car still has a 70s trunk lid too


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

what if u chop the roof off of the car

then how will the goors align?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 18 2006, 09:43 AM~5795009
> *its alot of work heres a 90 clip on a 79 as u can see it dont line up it takes alot of work and maybe some 80's doors?
> 
> 
> ...



whos is this???? any more pics


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

maybe some 80 doors


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jul 18 2006, 12:32 PM~5795534
> *On a vert the 80s doors fix the problem with the fenders lining up, I dont know about a hardtop though. If you look at the other pic that MR. LAC posted tthat car still has a 70s trunk lid too
> *


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Anyone got more 90'd pics?


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Jul 1 2006, 09:40 PM~5700592
> *i had an idea, and its just that, is it possible to just cut the fenders from both front clips in  the center of the wheel whel and weld the front part of the 90 fendrs to the 79 fenders?
> *


Thats how thw one i saw was done


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

the ultimate question is ''why?'' if you want a 90 coupe build one , if you want a 77-79 coupe build one , i have both .....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i wanted to do that to my 77 coupe, cuz i liked the slanted back with the 90 front and euro molding would of set it off


----------



## texasswanga (Jan 8, 2007)

how do u put euro caprice lights into an 82 lak


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 18 2006, 01:52 AM~5792885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if you go to 77-79 lac's thread it looks like they use the 70's hood on this car


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

here stop wondering....


----------



## 67Caprice (Apr 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@May 2 2008, 02:30 AM~10558345
> *here stop wondering....
> 
> 
> ...


is their anymore pics on this car or info.. wat header panel was used, hood, and fenders


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows (Jul 24, 2004)

man i just picked up a 79 yesterday juiced with chinas for 500 bux and its pretty clean. this is my sole purpose. to euro the front so im lovin this topic rite now.


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skippy_@May 2 2008, 07:37 PM~10563340
> *is their anymore pics on this car or info.. wat header panel was used, hood, and fenders
> *


its noy mine, but u use the same shit as a 80's 90 update , but on these u gotta use the 80s doors


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@May 3 2008, 12:15 PM~10566732
> *its noy mine, but u use the same shit as a 80's 90 update , but on these u gotta use the 80s doors
> *


allright thanks man that helps out alot


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

Look in project rides a guy from san jose is building a 70's lecab, with the 90's upgrades. Its topic is Just Got Paid, 1978 Paris Coupe deville Convertible


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@May 3 2008, 08:27 PM~10569101
> *Look in project rides  a guy from san jose is building a 70's lecab, with the 90's upgrades.    Its topic is  Just Got Paid, 1978 Paris Coupe deville Convertible
> *


yeah but he replaced the quarter panels too , so its a whole nother ball game


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows (Jul 24, 2004)

So its just doors, fenders. could i keep the 79 hood also?? is it moslty just gap work?? :biggrin:


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows (Jul 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nor. cali-lowlows_@May 4 2008, 02:10 PM~10572514
> *So its just doors, fenders. could i keep the 79 hood also?? is it moslty just gap work?? :biggrin:
> *


ok here; u start with a 77 78 79 coupe. dump the doors, dumpr the hood fenders , header, bumper, so yur left with nothing lol jk with the body itself. slap on 80-85 doors, 90-92 fenders hood and clip.  easier?


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE INFO :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@May 3 2008, 06:27 PM~10569101
> *Look in project rides  a guy from san jose is building a 70's lecab, with the 90's upgrades.    Its topic is  Just Got Paid, 1978 Paris Coupe deville Convertible
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@May 19 2008, 09:43 AM~10686842
> *ok here;    u start with a 77 78 79 coupe.  dump the doors, dumpr the hood fenders , header, bumper, so yur left with nothing lol jk with the body itself. slap on 80-85 doors, 90-92 fenders hood and clip.        easier?
> *











Heres the 90 header and 80s doors.  the body line on the quarters doesnt line up.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nor. cali-lowlows_@May 4 2008, 01:10 PM~10572514
> *So its just doors, fenders. could i keep the 79 hood also?? is it moslty just gap work?? :biggrin:
> *


you cant dump the doors. you got to keep the 79 doors if your keeping the quarters so the body lines flow. 
you have to use the 80s/90s hood. either modify the hood or the door or both where the hood meets the door, since the angles are different. i dunno, i looked at it but havent had a reason to really sit down and figure it out.
the fenders are the tricky part. i dont know if theyre modifying a 90 fender or keeping the 79 fender and cutting the area where the bumper goes and filling the open area where the 79 light would go... or like they said fuse both fenders together. :dunno:
theres no right or wrong way, just think it out, it can be done.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@May 2 2008, 01:30 AM~10558345
> *here stop wondering....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 badass.


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows (Jul 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## slamvan (Aug 4, 2006)

anybody ever put a caddy clip on anything other than another caddy? I want to put one on my 81 catalina. You guys know if i can do it?


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slamvan_@Jul 15 2008, 08:14 PM~11097455
> *anybody ever put a caddy clip on anything other than another caddy?  I want to put one on my 81 catalina.  You guys know if i can do it?
> *


I've seen it on El Dorado's and I've seen it on Checy Caprice but on the caprice only the side trim was used. :biggrin:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 7 2006, 08:09 AM~5730870
> *yup..... the armenians done it b4 out here in LA
> *


YUP my boy did one back in the early 90's,but you'll need to change the doors as well because the body lines are different on the doors and you'll also have a big gap on top.His was blue with white top


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

it was done on a 70s lecab before
theres pics in this forum floating somewhere


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

is it possible to put an early 70's clip on an 85?
and why does everyone prefer 90's?  
called a guy today and he was acting like the bodyline issue was no big deal?
and anyone have pics of caddy's with front clips from anything else?(chevys?)


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6645_@Dec 16 2008, 12:59 PM~12446159
> *is it possible to put an early 70's clip on an 85?
> and why does everyone prefer 90's?
> called a guy today and he was acting like the bodyline issue was no big deal?
> ...


YOU COULD PUT A 70S CLIP ON A 80S BUT WHY? 

PEOPLE JUST LIKE THE 90S CAUSE IT LOOKS BETTER FROM THE FRONT CLIP TO THE MOULDINGS AND THE REAR LIGHTS AND DIGITAL DASH SOME PEOPLE EVEN SWITCH THE ENGINE FOR MORE POWER OR LESS TROUBLE. MAYBE THE BODY LINES ARE NOT A BIG DEAL FOR HIM AND HE CAN KNOCK IT OUT WITH EASE. MORE PEOPLE LIKE THE 80S COUPE BETTER THAN THE 70S FOR THE SYLE OF THE BODY WHICH MAKES IT EASY TO 90 OUT. TRY THE SLAB FEST OR YOU TUBE YOU CAN FIND JUST ABOUT ANY KIND OF CAR WITH 90D CADDY PARTS BY PUTTING IN SLABS


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

hope you got a ton of time and even more money


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

theres a pic of one done in the cars for sale it's under 90'd out 77.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i like the slant back tops on them 77-79s, just wished you could of put the 90 taillights on!!


----------



## CRONIC2004 (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamvan_@Jul 15 2008, 08:14 PM~11097455
> *anybody ever put a caddy clip on anything other than another caddy?  I want to put one on my 81 catalina.  You guys know if i can do it?
> *


Check the slab topic in post your ride


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy_@Jul 2 2006, 12:00 AM~5701195
> *ITS BEEN DONE BEFORE. BUT I DONT HAVE PICS.
> *


x2 theres one here in Florida


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 1 2006, 01:28 AM~5697977
> *how hard will it be 2 put a 90's front clip on a 78 cadillac???
> *


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Zfelix say homie i think there was a grey and black one from majestics that was on here awhile back. It was done right.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamvan_@Jul 15 2008, 07:14 PM~11097455
> *anybody ever put a caddy clip on anything other than another caddy?  I want to put one on my 81 catalina.  You guys know if i can do it?
> *


havent done it myself but out here in houston ive seen 90 clip or headers on just about anything. delta 88, monte carlo, cutlass, buick rivi, bonneville, almost anything u can think of.....its called slab :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Aug 6 2010, 07:06 PM~18247533
> *Zfelix say homie i think there was a grey and black one from majestics that was on here awhile back. It was done right.
> *


look in the dayona beach chapter. I think it bolted right up. I think they removed the inner fenders and swapped everything


----------

